
Delta debuts free Main Cabin meals in 12 markets - happy-go-lucky
http://news.delta.com/delta-debuts-free-main-cabin-meals-12-markets
======
makecheck
"Debuts", really? "Enhancement"? This is a _restoration_ of what used to be
standard decades ago before airlines became cheapskates. Do not let the
marketing fool you; they made flying "less crappy".

